
Should I go back to a Blackberry? - remotetek
Lately I&#x27;ve been thinking about how much I miss the keyboard on my Blackberry Classic. There is something about tactile keyboards that capacitive glass doesn&#x27;t measure up to. Call me mad, but I&#x27;m seriously giving thought about getting a Blackberry Classic.<p>I&#x27;m not really fond of iOS or Android, so not having access to the latest apps is nothing, as I don&#x27;t use anything but the default apps anyway. I text like mad and do emails. That&#x27;s about it. I cannot browse on mobiles, no matter how big&#x2F;clear&#x2F;fast the screen is. It just doesn&#x27;t work for me, so losing a bit of screen space is no big deal either.<p>Thoughts?
======
maxharris
No big deal, but you run the risk of turning into a dinosaur.

\--

Should I go back to my old PC AT running PC-DOS 3.3? There is something about
those old clicky 84-key keyboards that the scissor switches in today's laptops
don't measure up to. Call me mad, but I'm seriously giving thought about
getting an IBM 5170 (6 MHz 80286, 11.5" monochrome CRT).

I'm not really fond of OS X or Windows, so not having access to the latest
apps is nothing, as I don't use anything but TextEdit and Safari anyway. I
word process like mad and visit BBSes. That's about it. I cannot get used to
laptops, no matter how big/clear/fast the screen is. It just doesn't work for
me, so losing a bit of power or screen space is no big deal either.

------
maxharris
In all seriousness, what are you going to do when you can't get another
Blackberry Classic, or when the phones you've stockpiled no longer connect to
upgraded cell towers?

